

Launching a Y Combinator-backed product - mikermcneil
http://michaelmcneil.com/post/113893151032/launching-a-y-combinator-backed-product

======
minimaxir
I'm not sure why the title emphasizes the Y Combinator part as it seems
irrelevant to the narrative given. The article otherwise is just _another_
thought piece about Product Hunt.

~~~
mikermcneil
Sorry if it's boring :( But I think it may be because the experience was such
a surprise due to both the stats involved and the quality of the early
adopters that came from Product Hunt. I hadn't even heard of the site before I
came out here

(btw the reason I mentioned Y Combinator is because that's the main reason our
launch was mainstream news on TechCrunch)

------
lexap
Congrats on your launch. Too bad about the tweet button.

Are there any video courses for getting started with sails.js?

